# Learn the Real Dangers of Poor Sleep



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah good nights sleep. We all want to get in the recommended 7-8 hours, yet according to the National Sleep Foundation, almost one-third of Americans sleep 6.5 hours or less each night. So, not only are we walking around in a bad mood, eyes half open, giant cup of Joe in hand, but now research [...]

*Read More...*


----------

